
5 Grammar Mistakes that Make You Sound Like a Chimp - TheElder
http://www.copyblogger.com/grammar-chimpanzee/
======
DanielStraight
Half these things are common usage and basically considered proper by everyone
who isn't a nazi. The others are so rare it isn't worth mentioning them.

------
jporter
I recall a more interesting article on commonly misused words..

Eg. Bemused means confused only. Not "confusingly amused" as it typically is
used.

Peruse means to examine in great detail, despite the fact that perusal time in
college usually means skimming over the paper quickly.

I forget them all, but I think pristine and ironic were on the list.

------
sharpn
Hmmm, this smells like opinion presented as fact to me. For example, 'an
historic' is good English (in England, not sure about US-English convention)
in the same way as you _can_ say 'an honour' or 'an hour'; ie. because the 'h'
is pronounced softly.

------
hellotoby
Wow. An article about grammar that uses incorrect grammar. Certainly makes the
author sound like a chimp.

For example:

 _Here's a typical incorrect use:

    
    
        'The committee will consist of Bob, Mr. Parsons, and myself.' 
    

In this circumstance, 'me' is the right choice. In general, 'myself' is a word
you shouldn’t find much use for, so if you’re using it a lot, you’re probably
using it wrong. 'Myself' should only be used reflexively, to refer back to the
subject._

Unfortunately his proposed correct useage is incorrect.

The correct usage in this case would be:

'The committee will consist of Bob, Mr. Parsons, and I.'

~~~
cema
No, it should indeed be "me". The reason is the verb "consist" requires that
its objects are in the objective case.

Native English speakers often have a problem with noun and pronoun cases
because this grammatical feature has all but disappeared from the language,
only its weak remnants remain. This is one place, perhaps the most well known
place, where it still appears.

------
callmeed
The "an historic" one is a major pet peeve of mine. I've had college
professors insist that usage.

------
ScottWhigham
Actually contains non-common stuff

